# Youtube has become imposible to watch on TiVo



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a Roamio Pro that has delivered YouTube content for the last year, flawlessly. Now, and it has been going on for awhile, the content just stops and starts making anything on YouTube impossible to watch. Anyone else have this problem?
Thanks.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Joe3 said:


> I have a Roamio Pro that has delivered YouTube content for the last year, flawlessly. Now, and it has been going on for awhile, the content just stops and starts making anything on YouTube impossible to watch. Anyone else have this problem?
> Thanks.


Yep, it comes and goes. Some days Youtube works fine, other days it starts and stops through parts of the video. When it does that I switch to the Roku.

For me its been going on for months on Mini's, Roamios and the Bolt.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

eric102 said:


> Yep, it comes and goes. Some days Youtube works fine, other days it starts and stops through parts of the video. When it does that I switch to the Roku.
> 
> For me its been going on for months on Mini's, Roamios and the Bolt.


It's unacceptable, You pay a small fortune for the Pro with Lifetime and you and I and others have to go to something that's about $32 bucks on sale. 

Shame on TiVo, what an embarrassment!


----------



## jscopes (Dec 22, 2015)

Joe3 said:


> I have a Roamio Pro that has delivered YouTube content for the last year, flawlessly. Now, and it has been going on for awhile, the content just stops and starts making anything on YouTube impossible to watch. Anyone else have this problem?
> Thanks.


I have a premier that has been doing this for about a month or two now, I thought it was my network (even though it had been working perfect for a year plus). It borders on unwatchable at points.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Been happening for a long time. Apple TV is the only way I watch YouTube.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

Have people really narrowed this down to the Tivo, or is it a combination of Tivo, Tivo's youtube host selection, and your Internet provider?

I'm on FIOS, cast stuff to Tivo from my phone via the Chromecast button and have ZERO problems.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

dahacker said:


> Have people really narrowed this down to the Tivo, or is it a combination of Tivo, Tivo's youtube host selection, and your Internet provider?
> 
> I'm on FIOS, cast stuff to Tivo from my phone via the Chromecast button and have ZERO problems.


I thought it was Chromcast or TiVo. Unless, Chromcast has an app for TiVo I don't know about~


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo supports a subset of the Chromecast protocol called DIAL. It works with YouTube and Netflix. You can pick a video on your phone and cast it to the TiVo and it will start playing while giving you controlls on the device you cast from. I don't know if any of the other apps suppirt it. It's been a while since I've played with it.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo supports a subset of the Chromecast protocol called DIAL. It works with YouTube and Netflix. You can pick a video on your phone and cast it to the TiVo and it will start playing while giving you controlls on the device you cast from. I don't know if any of the other apps suppirt it. It's been a while since I've played with it.


Thanks, but still stopping and starting on YouTube.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Weird, I watch Youtube on the Roamio just about every day with no issues (other than the known Slide keyboard bug in search). Only problem I see is the rare video that won't start playing, so I just pick a different one and the one that won't start works later.

Sure sounds like a network/ISP issue and not the app.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

Joe3 said:


> Thanks, but still stopping and starting on YouTube.


Maybe you could briefly describe your network setup/ISP/City and see if there is a common thread among users that are having problems with YouTube.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

dahacker said:


> Maybe you could briefly describe your network setup/ISP/City and see if there is a common thread among users that are having problems with YouTube.


I have Verizon Fios. The reason I think it's TiVo is that Youtube works fine with Chromecast, IPad, and IPhone. No problem with any other streaming app on TiVo.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Joe3 said:


> Shame on TiVo, what an embarrassment!


But aren't the client programs developed by their own companies, not Tivo directly?


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> But aren't the client programs developed by their own companies, not Tivo directly?


That's like Chipotle selling you bad meat and saying, what do want from me, I didn't make the cow~


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Joe3 said:


> That's like Chipotle selling you bad meat and saying, what do want from me, I didn't make the cow~


WTF? They're nothing alike. Geez, get a clue.

While there may be issues, and I'm not discounting that you're having trouble, the problem may not lie with Tivo alone. Shaming Tivo for it doesn't make any sense. But, clearly, that's optional.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

Joe3 said:


> I have Verizon Fios. The reason I think it's TiVo is that Youtube works fine with Chromecast, IPad, and IPhone. No problem with any other streaming app on TiVo.


I do a lot of network troubleshooting for a living. Unfortunately, the method/host/ip address of the host(s) that the Tivo youtube app connects to may be different than all your other clients. So there could be a network bandwidth/routing/other issue outside of Tivo's control at your ISP or even upstream from the ISP. I know it is frustrating and when something like this happens, I just move on to a different hardware client. SEE PLEX for example.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

dahacker said:


> I do a lot of network troubleshooting for a living. Unfortunately, the method/host/ip address of the host(s) that the Tivo youtube app connects to may be different than all your other clients. So there could be a network bandwidth/routing/other issue outside of Tivo's control at your ISP or even upstream from the ISP.


If Youtube is working on the other devices on the same network, but not on TiVo then it's up to TiVo to fix it.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe the TiVo is using all of its processing power animating spinning blue circles and has none to spare for displaying youtube video .


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Problem solved by TiVo. The following steps solved problem.
1. Restart the router, unplug power, wait 30 seconds
2. Reboot TiVo, while the "router" is rebooting
3. Once router and the TiVo rebooted, connect to the TiVo Service.
Message & Settings>Settings >Network>Connect to the TiVo Service
Time to fill out the TiVo Survey.


----------



## zapta (Jan 30, 2016)

Joe3 said:


> Problem solved by TiVo. The following steps solved problem.
> 1. Restart the router, unplug power, wait 30 seconds
> 2. Reboot TiVo, while the "router" is rebooting
> 3. Once router and the TiVo rebooted, connect to the TiVo Service.
> ...


TIVO gave me those instructions but the problem returned after a few weeks. When I contacted them they said that it's just me and nobody else complained. Found this thread just now.

Youtbue pauses every 10-20 seconds, no such problem when viewing on a computer or cell phone via wifi.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

zapta said:


> TIVO gave me those instructions but the problem returned after a few weeks. When I contacted them they said that it's just me and nobody else complained. Found this thread just now.
> 
> Youtbue pauses every 10-20 seconds, no such problem when viewing on a computer or cell phone via wifi.


do you get it with all youtube videos or just some i only see it on one video, but like you said the video plays fine on mobile or PC.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

I upgraded my old router and internet speed/bandwidth for other reasons but since then the youtube problem has gone away. Its only been about 3 weeks though.


----------



## zapta (Jan 30, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> do you get it with all youtube videos or just some i only see it on one video, but like you said the video plays fine on mobile or PC.


When it happens, it happens on youtube videos.

The problem is only with TIVO+Youtube, no problem with TIVO+Amazon or netflix and no problem with youtube on PCs and phones (via wifi).

I can get it go away (following TIVO reboot sequence, unplugging everything including the modem and router, etc) but it comes back after a few weeks. This time it may be related to an OTA update I got about a week ago, not sure.

At least now TIVO recognize the problem and say they work on it, maybe because I found this thread and let them I know about it, in the past (2-3 months ago) they told me it's just me.


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes same problem for a month & then last two months working great. That month it was terrible, I had to watch Youtube on Xbox instead. The question is why is it good now & not three months ago? I first tried everything & then did nothing where it started functioning properly again, go figure, maybe an update fix.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

YouTube, Hulu Plus, Amazon Prime, Xfinity Working Fine.
There are stops and restarts but only takes a second or two.
I have a very fast 86Mbps compared to my former speed of 25Mbps.

The past several months I have been watching a lot of streaming from services.
The tripling of the speed has made the biggest difference.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

Joe3 said:


> I have a Roamio Pro that has delivered YouTube content for the last year, flawlessly. Now, and it has been going on for awhile, the content just stops and starts making anything on YouTube impossible to watch. Anyone else have this problem?
> Thanks.


I have a Roamio basic, and I watch YouTube a few times a week on it. Seems pretty smooth here. I have heard of issues with certain ISPs. Don't know if that is throttling or network congestion. What ISP are you on?


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Interesting, I never had any issues with youtube. Maybe because I'm casting it from computer.


----------



## zapta (Jan 30, 2016)

zerdian1 said:


> YouTube, Hulu Plus, Amazon Prime, Xfinity Working Fine.
> There are stops and restarts but only takes a second or two.


Those shorts stops is what we complain about. ;-)


----------



## zapta (Jan 30, 2016)

Bytez said:


> Interesting, I never had any issues with youtube. Maybe because I'm casting it from computer.


Interesting point. Next time it will get bad I will try to switch to casting.

As far as I know casting just instruct TIVO to fetch the video, that is just a fancy remote control. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

Good, I'm not alone. Been complaining to TiVo via feedback every chance I get. I watch YouTube daily.

The solution that always works for me is to restart the TiVo. I can tell that they cache some of the program/data and assume it's junk lying around causing the issue for me since the reboot always fixes it.

Is there a secret keystroke on the remote to quickly restart the Roamio? It's a pain to drill down the menus and I don't want to cycle power. I usually just reboot each night while I'm getting ready for bed and it's all good after that - until the next day!


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

Time Warner Dallas. I usually watch only around 11pm - 12am. But only for about 15-20 minutes or so during that period.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Youtube working just fine on TiVo where I watched a series of 30 episodes in last two weeks and on my Computer where I set up things by subscribing to things I might want to see.


Hulu Plus is the Best where there is not charge for anything after subscription. I can NOT see this in Brazil. They originated the HULU model.

YouTube is very Good, but there are charges for some things I like. I can see this in Brazil.

NetFlix is best when I am out of the country, as it is the only subscription service that I can watch, each year when I am in Brazil.

Amazon Prime is getting better as it was very poor in what I could see, but they have added a lot more content. I can NOT see in Brazil. I believe they use the HULU model.

Amazon has a lot of content but almost everything has a charge. I can NOT see in Brazil. I believe they use the HULU model.

HBOGO: I can watch most series and movies. I can NOT see in Brazil. I believe they use the HULU model.

XFinity: I can watch many things, but somethings have a charge. I can NOT see in Brazil.

TV and Movie websites: I can watch most things while in the USA. I can NOT see any of them when I am in Brazil. I believe they use the HULU model.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I've just had problems casting to YouTube from my phone. It will load YouTube, act like it's loading the video, then go to the main YouTube screen.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

zapta said:


> TIVO gave me those instructions but the problem returned after a few weeks. When I contacted them they said that it's just me and nobody else complained. Found this thread just now.
> 
> Youtbue pauses every 10-20 seconds, no such problem when viewing on a computer or cell phone via wifi.


YouTube has been working fine at my house near Boston.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapta (Jan 30, 2016)

RonH said:


> Good, I'm not alone. Been complaining to TiVo via It's a pain to drill down the menus and I don't want to cycle power


Is there a way to reboot the ROAMIO via the remote control (even using a long sequence of keys)? I couldn't find it so I power cycle it, the cable modem and the network router.

Edit: OK, found it here https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Restart-or-Powercycle-the-DVR


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I watch YouTube via Mini in one room because that is the only device for OTT in that room. My problem for at least the lat 9 months is that after about 25 to 30 minutes, even if a video is playing, I get kicked out of the app and back to TiVo Central. Yes, I can reload, and get back in, but after the usual period, I get kicked out again. This happens like clockwork EVERY time I watch YouTube via my Mini. I do not use TiVo for OTT in any of the other rooms because Roku or Fire TV are there, so I've not tried YouTube at any of my main TiVo boxes. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Problem back with YouTube. Also, this time with Amazon and Netflix, very frustrating. When you think about the money spent on the TiVo product, it should not be the device with a streaming problem. It should not be the device "pulling our plugs." The best sales people for TiVo is the customer or its worse. Why don't they get it?


----------



## wtherrin (Jan 28, 2016)

Could this possibly be linked to all of the problems caused by the winter update (downgrade!)?


----------

